# Can you inject BBQ sauce in a pork shoulder



## bighouse627 (Dec 17, 2011)

I am curious about the processor using imjectables.  I am going to smoke a butt tomorrow and want to inject it first.  My wife and I love Bog Mo's BBQ sauce and use it for the finished product when pulling but I wanted to know if you can also inject it? I have only used imjectables for my turkey so I wasn't sure if the sauce would burn or do something objectionable to the meat. This is a vinegar based ace as well if it matters.

Thanks as always:).


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes you can inject it. Just be aware that you will have to get the internal meat temp from 41 to 135 in 4 hours to be safe. If you don't inject it or put your temp probe in at the beginning you only have to get the outside 1/2" to 135 in 4 hours.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 17, 2011)

Only problem with injecting pork butt is that once you penetrate the muscle you need to bring the internal temperature up to 135 degrees within 4 hours to be safe.   One way around that is to allow the outside of the piece of meat to achieve safe temperature and then injecting it after insuring your needle and marinade are sterile

That said many members will sterilize their needles and marinade and inject prior to putting the meat in the smoker.  They practice impeccable food handling and do their best to speed up the amount of time the meat is sitting in the danger zone  (41 to 135).  We have had many discussions about this on the forum and now that you are aware of  the potential problems you can decide what to do.

Normally we don't inject BBQ sauce.  Any number of combinations of apple juice, soy sauce, beef or chicken stock, vinegar are common.  Personally I think one to the things that make BBQ tasty is the way it carmalizes when put to flame.   Why not use the BBQ sauce as a mop and then mix a bit into the pulled pork or on the side at dinner time?


----------



## vision (Dec 23, 2011)

Try it.

I just smoked a butt injected with Butchers and don't believe it improved it; results are mildly hammy and salty.


----------

